# Department of Redundancies Department



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I keep reading that workers as such-and-such a place have unearthed an “unexploded bomb” or “unexploded artillery shell.” If they unearthed it, isn’t it pretty obvious that it was “unexploded”?

How about you? Any good redundancies lately?


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

"Unexploded (ordnance)" isn't really very much more overly redundant than absolutely positively necessary  .


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I anxiously await the *final outcome *of this thread.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

When people say "It's raining outside," I wonder where they expected it to rain.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

http://en.uncyclopedia.co/wiki/Redundancy


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

"Close proximity" drives me nuts!

How about people prefacing a statement with "For some reason..."? 

Beyond redundancy, a headline will say someone "died of an apparent heart attack." You cannot die of an apparent heart attack. It has to really be a heart attack for it to kill you.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

KenOC said:


> When people say "It's raining outside," I wonder where they expected it to rain.


Perhaps they are implying that there are no holes in their roof.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I hope we can do better, moving forward.....


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

hpowders said:


> I hope we can do better, moving forward.....


Ummm, it probably goes downhill from here.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

What is today's soup du jour?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

This choice of subject is more or less perfect.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Not to mention fairly unique.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Strange Magic said:


> This choice of subject is more or less perfect.





KenOC said:


> Not to mention fairly unique.


Not sure either of these are redundancies.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

This one always makes me chuckle:










But the ones that get on my nerves are VIN number and PIN number. There's also a place around here that everyone calls the "PAC center" (PAC stands for "Performing Arts Center").


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

GreenMamba said:


> Not sure either of these are redundancies.


Just checking to see if you were paying attention


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2016)

Past history. What other kind is there?


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

This thread could potentially involve snark.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Tell me whether or not you agree?


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Florestan said:


> How about people prefacing a statement with "For some reason..."?


It usually means "I don't no why, but...." so it's not actually redundant the way it is used.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Plans for the future....


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Put succinctly, the basic fundamentals here is that I am speaking true facts regarding certain matters of redundancy. You don't believe me? Ask me a question. I know this comes as an unexpected surprise, but the end result is the same. Usual custom has us writing down phrases spoken aloud for many hundreds of years, and the redundancies still remain. Let us prepare before we write next time, and let us be absolutely certain of our more perfect approach toward avoiding all unnecessary redundancies.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

In F1 the commentators have started referring to the driver's Pit area as his 'Pit Box'.

'Box' is German for 'Pit'.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Avey said:


> This thread could potentially involve snark.


I was hoping it would be a* safe haven* from snark. (As opposed to some other type of haven that isn't safe.)


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> What is today's soup du jour?


It's always tomato and basil.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

_Our Mutual Friend_: Charles Dickens


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

There's always the Yogi Berra classic: _It's déjà vu all over again!_


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Restaurant menus one of whose options is "Prime Rib with au jus."


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Strange Magic said:


> There's always the Yogi Berra classic: _It's déjà vu all over again!_


Wait a minute.... That's actually not redundant.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A newspaper tells us that in s small South Carolina town, "people dressed as clowns" are trying to lure children into the woods. This may be a case of overheated imaginations. But still...

It seems to me that a person "dressed as a clown" is, by definition, a clown. And vice versa.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2016)

Redundancies serve no useful purpose.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Victor Redseal said:


> Redundancies serve no useful purpose.


Except if you want to purposefully reinforce something by repeating it in a different way. I once heard a lawyer state that lawyers like redundancy. Certainly in legal papers where every clause may be challenged in one way or another, redundancies can help.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Exact same. If two things are the same, can they be inexactly the same?

Full and complete stop(a favorite of the employees at the local amusement park). Can a ride come to a full but incomplete stop?

Free gift. Hmm, when's the last time I paid for a gift?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Free gift. Hmm, when's the last time I paid for a gift?


If you ever bought something at a gift shop. Try walking out without paying and you'll find out it is a gift, but not a "free gift." D


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

From the Libertarian corner: non-essential government workers.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

I heard on the BBC that the Zika virus causes birth defects in newborn babies.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Angeles_Angels_of_Anaheim

Los Angeles Angels, baseball team.

_Los Angeles_, in Spanish, means _The Angels_.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Florestan said:


> Except if you want to purposefully reinforce something by repeating it in a different way. I once heard a lawyer state that lawyers like redundancy. Certainly in legal papers where every clause may be challenged in one way or another, redundancies can help.


Null and void
Last will and testament

I once re-wrote a contract into simple understandable English. A senior lawyer patiently explained to me that clients WANT complex and dense "legalise."


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Time Magazine current headline: "Donald Trump’s Coming Clash With the Military Generals".

Okay. No prob so long as it isn't with those other generals.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Hmmm... "The wind is blowing."

Yes, if there's any wind at all, that's likely what it's doing.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Hmmm... "The wind is blowing."
> 
> Yes, if there's any wind at all, that's likely what it's doing.


----------



## Ginger (Jul 14, 2016)

Having taken the subway full of singing and drunken people and then reading the headline of the papers: "Oktoberfest has started today" Oooooh, really? Thank you so much for the information, otherwise I would have missed it totally....


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Time Magazine current headline: "Donald Trump's Coming Clash With the Military Generals".


Can you give us a brief summary of the article?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

starthrower said:


> Can you give us a brief summary of the article?


Here's the article. Just more low-value "reporting."

http://time.com/4486862/donald-trumps-coming-clash-with-the-military-generals/


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I thought you'd catch the redundancy in my question? But I took a peek and listened to the Trump clip. Funny how the anti-terror strategies never include putting pressure on theocratic governments to ease up on the repression and grant women full rights. Seems as though education might be the most successful long term strategy in defeating radical Islam.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

starthrower said:


> I thought you'd catch the redundancy in my question?


 I admit to being quite dense. But it's genetic, not at all my fault y'know. Besides, as you can see, I'm not terribly evolved.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Besides, as you can see, I'm not terribly evolved.


Don't feel bad, neither are the rest of us.


----------

